# More Snow Shots......



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I seem to be having trouble uploading so hope this works










Last night when it started










The morning after










And again










Back garden










What do you think of it so far ?

Rubbish! Lets hope it clears up soon :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Where abouts are you? Looks as much as we've had in Barnsley and Sheffield


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Where abouts in the UK?


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

By all accounts you might as well get used to it. There's a lot more on the way. Settle in with a bottle of good Scotch.

Works for me. :wine:

Excellent pics by the way.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm near York and it's coming down thick and fast (again) as I type! Not as deep as these pics though!


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> I seem to be having trouble uploading so hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Ripe ol Reading in Berkshire - but only temporarily you understand :derisive:


----------

